# Everyone's starting to get in on this downhill MTB thing.



## buellski (Apr 9, 2015)

[h=2]Okemo to offer lift-served downhill mountain biking using South Ridge A Quad.[/h]
http://www.okemo.com/activities/mountain-biking/


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 9, 2015)

Debatable whether South Ridge can be considered "down hill". 

For those that do ride in Ludlow, there's a nice ride from Colby Pond down along Buffalo Brook.  I used to ride it all the time and then go swimming at the cliff jump into Lake Amherst


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 9, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Debatable whether South Ridge can be considered "down hill".




South Ridge at Okemo actually has a better rise/run ratio than the current lift served bike offerings of The Shelburne Express at Burke:


Okemo SRQ: 414 vertical rise - 2743 length = .15

Shelburne Exp: 563 vertical rise - 3807 length = .14


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 9, 2015)

Maybe it's good.  I would think the Sachem Chair would be better to build off of out of that base area.   It's been years since I rode, but I'd be heading to Killington over Okemo for lift served riding if in that area.


----------



## buellski (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm just happy to see there will be even more places to ride this summer! With Sunapee and Okemo coming online, I'll have 6 lift-served options within 90 minutes of me:

Sunapee 20 min
Highland 60 min
Okemo 60 min
Killington 60 min
Burke 90 min
Sugarbush 90 min

I think it's time to find a DH-only or all-mountain rig!


----------



## Farleyman (Apr 9, 2015)

Highland is where it's at, place is insane. Went there last summer and now I'm hooked! 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## buellski (Apr 9, 2015)

Farleyman said:


> Highland is where it's at, place is insane. Went there last summer and now I'm hooked!



I agree 100%! I've been riding XC for years but tried DH for the first time last year at Highland. I'm completely addicted now!


----------



## bvibert (Apr 10, 2015)

Berkshire East is planning on opening a new MTB park this summer as well:

http://mtbparks.com/Mountain-Bike-P...ire-East-Announces-New-England-Bike-Park.html


----------



## dlague (Apr 10, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Maybe it's good.  I would think the Sachem Chair would be better to build off of out of that base area.   It's been years since I rode, but I'd be heading to Killington over Okemo for lift served riding if in that area.



Okemo is probably trying to target a more easy going crowd.  Seems like lift serve MTB is the cheapest way to provide summer activities.


----------



## catsup948 (Jun 9, 2015)

bvibert said:


> Berkshire East is planning on opening a new MTB park this summer as well:
> 
> http://mtbparks.com/Mountain-Bike-P...ire-East-Announces-New-England-Bike-Park.html



Berkshire East downhill trails are pretty gnarly from what I've heard. They have some easier options that run out by Outback but the expert trail is straight down the front of the mountain! I don't mountain bike due to the cost but I'm thinking of taking it up!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 9, 2015)

Anyone ride Sunday River? I'm wondering how steep the learning curve is. I'd like to try some lift served but most of it is well, well over my head. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## buellski (Jun 10, 2015)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Anyone ride Sunday River? I'm wondering how steep the learning curve is. I'd like to try some lift served but most of it is well, well over my head.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



If you really want to try it (and become addicted), I'd say make the trip to Highland. I know it may be a bit of a haul for you, but the place is geared around progression. I'd recommend doing the "Find Your Ride" program. It's relatively inexpensive and gets you a bike and as much protective gear as you want for less than simply renting a bike. You do have to take the lesson, though.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 10, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> Berkshire East downhill trails are pretty gnarly from what I've heard. They have some easier options that run out by Outback but the expert trail is straight down the front of the mountain! I don't mountain bike due to the cost but I'm thinking of taking it up!



From what I understand they have a pretty extensive setup there.  The DH trails are professionally built (same guys who did Whistler, I think) and they have a good cross country network that ties in with surrounding properties.


----------



## machski (Jun 12, 2015)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Anyone ride Sunday River? I'm wondering how steep the learning curve is. I'd like to try some lift served but most of it is well, well over my head.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



SR has some great beginner terrain off the Chondi that is fairly tame and wide on ski trails.  You can add in some banked turns and short single track off these wide greens ad you progress/get more comfortable.  The blues can get a bit technical but Tango and Crash is a blast.  The catch with SR is, the blacks can really be a step up so don't get suckered into riding one of those too soon.


----------



## Hado226 (Jun 28, 2015)

bvibert said:


> From what I understand they have a pretty extensive setup there.  The DH trails are professionally built (same guys who did Whistler, I think) and they have a good cross country network that ties in with surrounding properties.


Opening this week. We'll have a dozen trails, ranging from machine built beginner to rake and ride double black expert only.
Some really nice jumps, nasty rock and roots and ever-changing loam.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 29, 2015)

Hado226 said:


> Opening this week. We'll have a dozen trails, ranging from machine built beginner to rake and ride double black expert only.
> Some really nice jumps, nasty rock and roots and ever-changing loam.



Thanks for the update.  Are you involved with the trail building up there?


----------



## Hado226 (Jul 7, 2015)

You could say that...  Opening weekend was awesome. The boys from northatlanticdirt.com did a nice review after riding a couple days and chatting with me on a couple lift rides. Nice photo of bike patrol (me) on my favorite trail.


----------



## Not Sure (Sep 24, 2015)

3 Wheels ?
http://timefortuckerman.com/forums/showthread.php?p=169892#post169892


----------

